# PubMed- [Abdominal pain caused by mobile caecum with strangulation.]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*[Abdominal pain caused by mobile caecum with strangulation.]*

Ned Tijdschr Geneeskd. 2010;154(7):A921

Authors: van der Voorn MM, Fa Si Oen PR

An 84-year-old woman was admitted to the emergency department of the St. Elisabeth Hospital in Curaçao for acute diffuse abdominal pain. Her medical history revealed an 'irritable bowel syndrome' with symptoms of chronic progressive abdominal pain. Plain abdominal radiography and computed tomography showed a substantially dilated bowel with torsion of the organ structures and suspected strangulation of the colon. Perioperative examination revealed a distended mobile caecum and right hemicolon. There was also strangulation and herniation of both structures through the foramen of Winslow around the hepatoduodenal ligament, protruding through the minor omentum. After destrangulation and closure of the herniation a caecopexy with an additional appendectomy was performed. Mobile caecum is defined as a failure of the right colon to fuse to the posterior parietal peritoneum. The symptoms of chronic abdominal pain may have been the result of the pre-existing mobile caecum.

PMID: 20170581 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

